# Nail Oil, Base Coat, and top Coat. What do you use?



## Haley Hayes (Feb 8, 2015)

I am new to nail polish. My nails always look like they have been done by a 3rd grader if I do them myself. I have decided that maybe it is because I do not use oil, base coat, or top coat.

There is a huge price difference between some of the brands. Is there a huge difference in quality and effectiveness? 

Which brands do the job for less and which brands are pricey but worth it. 

Is there a brand you swear by and will not switch and why?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm actually not very experienced in nail polishes either but I've used them more in the last year and I've found that some work better than others. I love Butter London Nail Foundation. It's great for smoothing out the nails and making the nail polish last longer. I love Dior and Guerlain polishes because they are easy to apply and the end result looks great without having to do multiple coats. They also seem to dry faster so I don't even bother with a base coat if I use those. I tried one Tom Ford polish just to see if it was worth it and it totally was. Very expensive but it was very easy to apply and looked great with just one coat. It was a dark color too and I usually don't do dark colors because I find them hard to apply but this was easy. I subscribed to Julep for a while too and need to take my Julep polishes out more and experiment. The few times I've used them, they were ok but I don't have time to do a base coat, polish or 2 coats of polish and then top coat. I'm sure the polish would last way longer but I just don't have the time to spend on my nails.


----------



## love4beauty (Feb 26, 2015)

I have a lot of different nail polishes and treatments base coats top coats etc and they range from opi orly to cheap wet n wild and julep, I use 

essie apricot oil 

pretty women nail medic growth factor and rejuvenator and the growth factor is AWESOME very high shine and long lasting and i have VERY dry nails. i use the rejunenator before the growth factor and let it all dry completely . its a new line that is 5 FREE so that is very good and there new website is now up but only available in select walmart stores they also sell a wide range of colors that are 5 free on there site i have not tried those but you could google there facebook idk if i can post links here

i also make sure i trim my nails reg and buff and shine them with a block  

for polish colors i love,revlon top speed,and quick dry colors as i am a busy mom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

